# Sticky  DBSTalk's review of the ViP222™



## Jason Nipp

Well it's finally here, the ViP222 receiver.

It has sort of become a DBSTalk tradition, to review the latest receivers. as such here is DBSTalk's ViP222 Review.

The file is in Adobe Acrobat (PDF) format, please make sure you have a compatible PDF reader... Version 5.0 or better should work.

The file is about 4 MB in size, depending on server load it may take a bit to download. Your best bet for downloading may be to do a "Save As" instead of trying to download and view inside of your browser.

Enjoy!
Jason Nipp


----------

